# screaming in his sleep?



## pitbullgirl101

I was just laying here reading a book and Quills just started screaming and freaking out... he is sleeping and in a ball....could it be a dream... I have never heard him do that before is he okay???

Thanks


----------



## Puffers315

If he's still asleep, then he's okay. There's a few of us owners around here who have hedgehogs who kind of do the same thing, or at least had it happen once. All we can figure is they are having a nightmare of some sort, though it makes you ponder what kind of nightmare could these littles guys be having with such a sheltered life. It various from squeaking/whining to full on death screams.

My girl Hester does it from time to time. She lets out 3 or 4 loud whining sounds. When I check, she sound asleep and if I wake her, I get angry eyes for disturbing her.

So yes, hedgehogs have nightmares.


----------



## pitbullgirl101

Puffers315 said:


> If he's still asleep, then he's okay. There's a few of us owners around here who have hedgehogs who kind of do the same thing, or at least had it happen once. All we can figure is they are having a nightmare of some sort, though it makes you ponder what kind of nightmare could these littles guys be having with such a sheltered life. It various from squeaking/whining to full on death screams.
> 
> My girl Hester does it from time to time. She lets out 3 or 4 loud whining sounds. When I check, she sound asleep and if I wake her, I get angry eyes for disturbing her.
> 
> So yes, hedgehogs have nightmares.


Okay that makes me feel loads better... I have never heard him make any noise really except the normal mad noises.... but never any screaming.... he was asleep under his bag and was in a ball..then I went to touch him and he started to freak out on me...

so i guess it was a nightmare.... I hate that but I guess he will be okay...

Thank you again!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenEyes

i remember when i watched this video 



 i was shocked, i honestly hope i never wake up to that because it would scare the heck out of me lol. i wonder what makes them do it, fear?


----------



## CarlaB

Oh my goodness! That video is so sad! Poor baby was scared... It was really funny though - when I was watching it my daughter brought Spike in here - he's in his snuggle
bag and as soon as he heard the crying he started hissing and popping! He was NOT happy about hearing another hedgie! My daughter quickly took him out of the room and 
back to his nice safe solitary enclosure. lol...


----------



## GoldenEyes

The first time I saw the video my boyfriend thought there was a baby in the house :lol: it sounds a lot like an infant crying.

it's sad that the hedgie is crying but at the same time it's funny because it's like how is something so small making such a big sound :shock:


----------



## zorropirate

O M G!!!

I just watched that youtube link so I would know what everyone was talking about, poor Max!!! My hedgie watch cat Max is still pacing the room frantically looking for the one in need. It took everything I had to get the sound to stop while he was trying to flip the laptop over for whomever needed him.

WOWSERS!!

5 minutes, and he is still freaking out, convinced there is something horribly wrong. Have to log off now...


----------



## pitbullgirl101

That is what he sounded like...why would he do that? My boyfriend told me he was probably scared he will not get any more worms  LOL He did not do it that long but that may because I woke him ... but it is scary and you do NOT want to wake up too that.... My dog chigger was freaking out I guess she was scared there was something wrong....Quills and Chig are like BFFS its weird but cute


----------



## for the <3 of quills

Both of my hedgehogs do this in their sleep. One of them squeals pretty much every time he sleeps. It scares me so bad but I check on him and he's always just sleeping. Last night he did it at 3 am and I could hear it all the way in my room and I rushed in the check on him and he was grumpy that I woke him up :roll: .


----------



## AtomicHedgie

So glad for this page! Gimli gave my boyfriend a heart attack this morning when he started screaming and I was already at work. I don't know who is more distraught at this point in time, the boyfriend or my spiky little love bubble.


----------



## alyssinreality

Diggy did this once or twice a couple months ago. Scared me half to death especially since I had only had him home for a week or two. Hasn't done it since though.


----------



## sublunary

Booster did this once too. I've never heard a more pained sound. But he was sound asleep when I checked on him, and went about the rest of his day like nothing had happened.


----------



## asherandkas

My hedge just kind of loudly whimper-screamed. He scared me so much lol. He didn't quite sound like that..a little less like a human I guess.. I think he was sleeping but I hear him licking his lips so I think he must have woken himself up if he was sleeping.. Is this ok????


----------

